# Equivalent Airport Extreme



## riton90 (18 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir s'il existait un équivalent à la carte Airport Extreme chez d'autres fabricant que Apple, au meme titre qu'il est plus avantageux d'acheter de la ram ailleurs que sur l'apple store...
Merci d'avance


----------



## zurluberlu (18 Février 2006)

Je pense que le format de la carte est "propriétaire". Je ne connais pas d'autres fournisseurs offrant une alternative compatible. La seule alternative que je connaisse est le dongle WiFi qui s'installe sur un port USB. Mais c'est le type même de la fausse "bonne idée". (problème de drivers et d'évolution des drivers au gré des mises à jour de l'OS).


----------



## riton90 (18 Février 2006)

je demandais ça, car j'ai vu qu'il existait des équivalent pour Airport (non Extreme)...


----------



## zurluberlu (18 Février 2006)

Lesquels ?


----------



## CBi (19 Février 2006)

Celles dont on parle dans le forum Mac en Réseau de Mac Gé par exemple !


----------



## zurluberlu (19 Février 2006)

C'était peut-être valable en 2004 (la préhistoire  ) mais est-ce toujours disponible chez sony ?


----------



## riton90 (20 Février 2006)

Et donc, en ce qui concerne, airport express, personne ne sait?


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Février 2006)

riton90 a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, en ce qui concerne, airport express, personne ne sait?



Airport Express n'est pas une carte mais une borne !


----------



## riton90 (21 Février 2006)

mleroux a dit:
			
		

> Airport Express n'est pas une carte mais une borne !



Perspicace, le gars... T'es trop mon idole...
Comme au début de ma discussion je voulais biensur parler de airport extreme comme tout le monde (ou presque...) l'avait compris...


----------



## Notabene (1 Mars 2006)

riton90 a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais savoir s'il existait un équivalent à la carte Airport Extreme chez d'autres fabricant que Apple, au meme titre qu'il est plus avantageux d'acheter de la ram ailleurs que sur l'apple store...


 Deux liens à garder sous le coude :
http://www.macwifi.com/index.php/?2006/01/14/106-liste-reconnue-des-cartes-wi-fi-80211g-basees-sur-le-chipset-broadacom-bcm43xx
http://www.macwifi.com/index.php/?2005/10/28/69-le-wi-fi-sans-carte-airport-cest-possible
Bon surf sans fil,
Notabene


----------



## riton90 (3 Mars 2006)

Salut Notabene
merci pour tes liens, je trouve une page avec la liste de carte équivalent airportextreme en minipci mais je ne parviens pas à trouver ou se procurer de telles cartes... aurait tu une idée?
merci d'avance


----------



## Notabene (3 Mars 2006)

riton90 a dit:
			
		

> je trouve une page avec la liste de carte équivalent airportextreme en minipci mais je ne parviens pas à trouver ou se procurer de telles cartes...


 Utilisez *Google !*

Bonne recherche,
Notabene


----------

